# Halloween at Cracker Barrel



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

We went to one last year in Cincinnati around thus time and they had a lot of Halloween. I was impressed. Wish I had one close to me to check out thus year...and eat some yummy food


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I usually can find something cool at Cracker Barrel


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I need to hit Cracker Barrel


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the broom they had last year that moves around by itself. Does anybody else notice the theme this year seems to be owls? Maybe I just haven't noticed before, but this I have seen quite a few at Michaels, Dollar Tree, and Big Lots. I just noticed in the pic there's quite a few owls.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, Cracker Barrel always carries several one-of-a-kind Halloween items.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gonna go get me some chicken, mashed potatoes, corn muffin, and some Halloween stuff!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

ozfest43 said:


> Gonna go get me some chicken, mashed potatoes, corn muffin, and some Halloween stuff!


Make mine meatloaf 

I've found some really interesting Hween things @ Cracker Barrel. Most of their stuff you just don't find anywhere else, and it's not all super-country or primitive. 

I was in the nearest one a couple of weeks ago, and they didn't have anything out yet. I may just tip over there this week to check again. I just have to go without my DD--she spends forever going through their toys! Thanks for the heads up, whodat18!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

gypsybandit said:


> I love the broom they had last year that moves around by itself. Does anybody else notice the theme this year seems to be owls? Maybe I just haven't noticed before, but this I have seen quite a few at Michaels, Dollar Tree, and Big Lots. I just noticed in the pic there's quite a few owls.


i have a broom like that. it works.... when it wants to LOL. not sure where it came from - my mom gave it to me

i HATE owls. Not because theyre scary or anything, but because it is SO overdone EVERYWHERE now.... same with chevron strips, subway art and 'keep calm and...' crap


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

gypsybandit said:


> I love the broom they had last year that moves around by itself. Does anybody else notice the theme this year seems to be owls? Maybe I just haven't noticed before, but this I have seen quite a few at Michaels, Dollar Tree, and Big Lots. I just noticed in the pic there's quite a few owls.


My husband recently pointed out that I've been coming home with a lot of owl stuff recently. I was like, "It's not my fault they're everywhere!!" I even bought some owl Christmas ornaments at Hobby Lobby so I think they're just trendy in general right now and it's spilling into Halloween/fall stuff.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't do trendy. 



LMAO


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

witchymom said:


> i HATE owls. Not because theyre scary or anything, but because it is SO overdone EVERYWHERE now.... same with chevron strips, subway art and 'keep calm and...' crap


Completely with you on all the above! I blame pinterest.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

witchymom said:


> i don't do trendy.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


Me either! That's why I avoid glittery things at all cost.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

gypsybandit said:


> Me either! That's why I avoid glittery things at all cost.


glitters not trendy. 

glitter is ....


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

witchymom said:


> glitters not trendy.
> 
> glitter is ....
> View attachment 121776


I don't have a problem with glitter. I just think it doesn't belong on my skeletons.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

gypsybandit said:


> I don't have a problem with glitter. I just think it doesn't belong on my skeletons.



ok, ill give you that one LOLOLOL


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yup! Owls are back! They were a big thing to collect back in the 70's, if only I had my Aunt's collection, she had such cool things!
I like owls and have been collecting some owl things here and there for a couple of years now. 

We went to Cracker Barrel 2 wks ago and it had a TON of stuff! And the sweeping broom, but hubby didn't like the sound it does, I thought it was awesome! I did buy a little feathered tophat to clip in my hair. LOVE it!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

IshWitch said:


> Yup! Owls are back! They were a big thing to collect back in the 70's, if only I had my Aunt's collection, she had such cool things!
> I like owls and have been collecting some owl things here and there for a couple of years now.
> 
> We went to Cracker Barrel 2 wks ago and it had a TON of stuff! And the sweeping broom, but hubby didn't like the sound it does, I thought it was awesome! I did buy a little feathered tophat to clip in my hair. LOVE it!



I have a Cracker Barrel 1/2 a mile from my house. I already picked up the little orange owl tea light holder; it's adorable. I will check back in about a month or so as they seem to restock with a few different things here and there through the season. I always hit Cracker Barrel every year for all seasons. I will pick up one or two little things that you simply will not see other places. When I was in there they had the most adorable glass apple paperweight; it was really lovely. It was about the size of a very large apple. No price so I had them check. $19.99 ... WHAT??? Ummm, crazy LOL  I didn't have to have it so I will wait and hope it goes on sale at some point.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

I was at Cracker Barrel last week and I got two eyeball salt and pepper shakers, $1.29 each. They had a ton of nice clip on hats, gloves, and sequined masks for good prices. The Cracker Barrel I went to was going with the eyeball theme, with a cookie/candy jar with an eyeball topper, eyeball platter, etc. I'm actually going to be taking a trip back to CB later this week to get more stuff.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the items at CB!!! The prices are not too bad -- and the clothing in Halloween theme is expensive but really nice too. Ah me - soon it will be time to sit by the fire and down a little smashed potatoes and meatloaf!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cracker Barrel now selling Halloween on their website*

I'm ressurecting this thread topic from last year since it doesn't seem like one was started for this year. I have seen a few posts over the years of halloween items from Cracker Barrel but their stores aren't in my area.

I want to @@thank Miss Kitty for posting a pic of halloween items from her store this year (under general shopping thread, I'll link to it here, Post #415) where I got intrigued by the Haunted Vaccuum Cleaner (#430810) they were selling this year. I was suppose to get back to someone about picking one up for me but I've gone back and forth about adding this, like would I find enough uses for it in my haunt scenes to make it a good buy? Thinking of it for a haunted hotel set up and suppose my zombie famer/wife farmhouse could be running the vaccum in one of the rooms.

Well I decided yesterday to get it and for the heck of it looked up Cracker Barrel to see if maybe they added a store near me. No, but they now are selling some Halloween items through their website and the vaccuum cleaner was on there! I was shocked. And the shipping wasn't that bad either. So placed my order last night. They have a movie (uses flash) on the item page if you are interested to see it in action. I can't wait to get this now. I live in a semi rural area and think CB would fit in here but don't think many restaurants are looking to expand. Online shopping there is the closest I'll probably get for some time.

If someone has the GR interactive dueling banjo guys from last year (think someone else is selling them this year) and doing a country theme, you might want to check out Cracker Barrel's Dueling Fiddlers (#430814). They are probably smaller than the banjo guys but I think having both regardless would be a fun set up. There's a movie showing them as well (uses flash).



Looks like CB ships to Canada too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I need to make my way to Crapper Barrel some time this week...maybe even this evening. Cracker Barrel does have some neat Halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you do, please take a few photos if you can. Wondering if your store has more or different items from Miss Kitty's. Thanks.


BTW those fiddlers' feet and size look awfully familiar to me. I bought a bunch of the little zombie guys from CVS last year on clearance (part of my carnival's Zombini Family of acrobats--they'll be forming a human pyramid that if I can add a motor will appear to be ready to tumble down on the carnival goers--not so steady as it goes!) and it sure looks like the same height prop and same shoes. Guess everything gets recycled even in the halloween world.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you do, please take a few photos if you can. Wondering if your store has more or different items from Miss Kitty's. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW those fiddlers' feet and size look awefully familiar to me. I bought a bunch of the little zombie guys from CVS last year on clearance (part of my carnival's Zombini Family of acrobats--they'll be forming a human pyramid that if I can add a motor will appear to be ready to tumble down on the carnival goers--not so steady as it goes!) and it sure looks like the same height prop and same shoes. Guess everything gets recycled even in the halloween world.


"waste not, want not," said the wise woman.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Animated Lighted Pumpkin*

So I was looking thru some of the animated stuff on Cracker Barrel's site and came upon the Animated Lighted Pumpkin (#431027). Played the video of it and it's pretty cool. The pumpkin moves from side to side like a blob and if I'm not mistaken it sings to a song that sounds very much like a "Haunted Mansion" song. Check it out. I like the deep voice it has.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So I was listening to the vacuum's sound track and I'm wondering if you could put one of those animated kids figures (like ghost, mummy, etc) strapped inside the vacuum bag. So when the cleaner says "help me" it will set off the figure getting it to move around and make it look like the vacuum swept up something _live_ inside of it. Anyone know if those little figures are sound activated? I'd cut the cord to the audio so you just got the movement you needed.\

I like the eyeball on the vacuum and it would be oh so cool if it actually moved back and forth, which it doesn't seem to.

I'm expecting it 9/5 - 9/10 and will let you guys know what I think of it when it arrives. Anyone else pick this up?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was excited to stop at Cracker Barrel while on vacation. I got these salt & pepper shakers that are adorable. I don't plan on actually using them as such, but at 99 cents each - can't pass them up!









I fell in love with these guys - their heads are hanging by a ribbon so they sway easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought one yesterday and it is awesome the eye unfortunately does not move though. Will go perfect with my broom.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> So I was listening to the vacuum's sound track and I'm wondering if you could put one of those animated kids figures (like ghost, mummy, etc) strapped inside the vacuum bag. So when the cleaner says "help me" it will set off the figure getting it to move around and make it look like the vacuum swept up something _live_ inside of it. Anyone know if those little figures are sound activated? I'd cut the cord to the audio so you just got the movement you needed.\
> 
> I like the eyeball on the vacuum and it would be oh so cool if it actually moved back and forth, which it doesn't seem to.
> 
> I'm expecting it 9/5 - 9/10 and will let you guys know what I think of it when it arrives. Anyone else pick this up?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That Haunted Vacuum cleaner looks pretty cool! How much is that thing??
I've got a Cracker Barrel about three miles away. I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> That Haunted Vacuum cleaner looks pretty cool! How much is that thing??
> I've got a Cracker Barrel about three miles away. I'll have to go check it out.


39.99. I wish I had a store near me to avoid the shipping on top but this was too unique and I decided it wouldn't be worth it to me to try to make one on my own with a roomba-like base so bit the bullet. Thanks guys for the feedback on it, makes me feel good about ordering it.

I had also wanted to order this adorable black lab resin puppy dressed up in a mummy's cloth to go with my tall resin black lab I had bought from RiteAid Pharmacy on 50% off sale for my grave digger's area last year. Thought the two would be perfect together. When I went to finally order the vacuum and the puppy, the puppy was no longer on the website. Here's a link to what he looks like and apparently is still in their stores: http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Mummy-Dog-Halloween-Decoration/dp/B00E42WN32, he is 12.99. Here's a photo of my RiteAid black lab, he's just under 2 feet. So what do you guys think of pairing these together, like mom or dad dog Trick or Treating with their young pup in Costume?










So after remembering that places like LTD Commodiites/ABC Distributing pull their web mdse before they completely sell out, I called CB this a.m. and they were able to send me a mummy puppy shipped from one of their stores. I'm so happy I made the effort to call. Thought I'd pass along my experience should one of you guys find your item has sold out online. Thankfully I had saved the page as a .jpg so could go back and read the item number to Customer Service.

While on the phone I asked if there was any chance CB might be coming out to California and the customer service lady said that she doesn't know anything for sure but said she's heard that they have had a number of people from California expressing an interest. I was one of those people who added a comment when I signed up for their newsletter, so hopefully one day soon they might be here on the west coast.


----------

